# When to Neuter



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a three month old alpine kid that is weighing at 55lbs, and he has started peeing on his face and chin. Is it time to band him and will he stop doing that after I band him?
Hes starting to stink! :lol:


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Now is just about the right time from what I have heard - We did one at three months, and he doesn't have any bigger 'hole' than one we had done at two weeks, and it is certainly far less painful the younger you do them. For example, the ones we did at a day or two old didn't cry at all , whereas the one we did at three months wailed awfully. He had started to spray himself, and was jumping on all the doe kids all the time, but has now settled down really well. (he is more than a year old now) Your buck kid will probably start to slow down his behavior dramatically within a few days, and then mostly stop - he may try every few days though if he is a very 'buckish' kid. We trained that out of our wether that was done late, and he almost always behaves now. The earlier they are done, the quicker they settle down, and the earlier they lose most of their buckish traits. You can't have a fully un-buckish wether though unless he is done before he has started spraying or even mounting anyone else - for some buck kids, this is day one or two, while for others, is can be up to a month or more old. There seems to be a lot of worry on here about UC, so maybe in the U.S. there is more worry than here.
Have a listen to everyone else before you decide that it would be better to do them at a few days old like we do.  
Cazz


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

There is a lot of evidence and someresearch that neutering should not be done till the goat is at puberty. Banding at this age is not recommended since the structures are too large. Burdizzo or surgical castration are good options.

THere is a lot of stuff here about this subject so search for castration, burdizzo, and such to get the whole picture.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I read on this site that someone banded a bull? If so, banding at this age (four months) should be no problem.
We used the burdizzo once, and it was HORRIBLE!! The kid was in awful pain and bleeding, it uses the mashing technique if I am correct? Banding is more humane in my experience, but possibly not everyone's.
Sorry if I offended anyone.
Cazz


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Cazz: 

As far as I am concerned you have not offend anyone. 
Raised alot of questions. LOL 
But with questions comes answers. And that means knowledge.

I dock yorkies puppy tails using a clamp and twist method.
Some may think it is cruel. While others do not. It is a personal
preferance

As soon as I find my elastorator. I am going to put one on
Sullys scur.


----------

